# Quick plug for Gun Dog Supply!



## 1gunner (Jan 28, 2015)

I have placed two orders with GDS lately in preparation for the arrival of a new pup. I have been very impressed with their delivery times. Both shipments were placed on Thursdays and arrived on Saturday. All with just the "basic" shipping. Very happy with their customer service!


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

That's the only place I order supplies from. No reason to shop anywhere else.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Agree 100%, they've always treated me great.


----------



## wraithen (Dec 4, 2013)

Yep. If you have any problem, even if you just didnt like the product, they will bend over backwards to fix it for you.


----------



## Scramblerdog (Oct 8, 2015)

I have had nothing but positive experiences with them.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Scramblerdog said:


> I have had nothing but positive experiences with them.


Same here


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Scramblerdog said:


> I have had nothing but positive experiences with them.


Same for me. Great company to deal with. No reason to shop anywhere else


----------



## SMR (Nov 23, 2015)

great company, good people and easy to talk too if needed.


----------



## Upgrade (Dec 16, 2014)

I buy from Gun Dog Supply even when they don't have the brand I'm looking for because GDS offers such great customer service. They earn your business.


----------



## Hitch (Aug 23, 2015)

It is a funny thing. I emailed Steve and asked advice about a collar I owned that didn't work and one that I wanted. He told me to contact the current collar manufacturer for support as that would be the cheapest route. (I had not purchased the collar from GDS). I went that route and the manufacturer was not very helpful so I ordered the one I wanted from GDS. GDS is the real deal and I buy everything I can from them. Thanks Steve for being such a great guy and answering my questions in an honest manner!!!


----------



## rrbcsask (Sep 26, 2014)

I have nothing but good things to say about Gundog Supply. They have replaced items lost in shipping for me and even replaced soft-mouth bumpers when I got the hard Chinese made ones. They are the best thing going as far as I am concerned.


----------

